# Places to ride in NW Houston?



## ibcguy (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi all,
I will be visiting NW Houston (290 / 1960 area) Dec 23-27, and am looking for route recommendations. Is highway 249 (magnolia trace) still popular with cyclists?

I grew up in the area years ago, but wasn't a cyclist at the time. Thanks!

IBCGUY


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

Yes the Magnolia are is very popular around here. It's about the closest we have to any kind of rolling terrain. The Northwest Cycling Club is still the dominant club out here and here is a link to their website. Just click on the Satuday or Sunday morning rides to get to the maps. The Sat. rides start at Zube Park or the Hockley Community Center while the Sun usually starts in Magnolia. 
http://www.northwestcyclingclub.com/

I live in Cypress (290 & Mason) but have yet to join NWC but I will soon. I generally ride the same routes and cross paths with them all the time.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*249: different and risky.*

You will be shocked to see how 249 has changed in the last few years. So, do some reconnaissance before you consider riding 249 itself. Far NW of the Beltway, it has grown up a lot and is very busy. It is a major, divided road up to Tomball, with construction continuing. Most importantly, it is a major "ride" for SUV suburbanites on the weekend heading for Home Despot, and is a commuter thoroughfare on weekdays.


----------



## ibcguy (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks for the link...the map is very helpful. Any other routes in the area?



Bluechip said:


> Yes the Magnolia are is very popular around here. It's about the closest we have to any kind of rolling terrain. The Northwest Cycling Club is still the dominant club out here and here is a link to their website. Just click on the Satuday or Sunday morning rides to get to the maps. The Sat. rides start at Zube Park or the Hockley Community Center while the Sun usually starts in Magnolia.
> http://www.northwestcyclingclub.com/
> 
> I live in Cypress (290 & Mason) but have yet to join NWC but I will soon. I generally ride the same routes and cross paths with them all the time.


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

Here are a few more maps from my club. Go to the training page and scroll towards the bottom.
http://www.emcycling.com/


----------



## travis.dubose (Sep 25, 2005)

I would reccomend hitting I-10 near katy. I know its a bit of a drive, but the roads out there are great, tons of roadies and not much traffic out there on the weekends, its where i do most of my weekend riding. Go to katy mills mall (On I-10 just north of the water tower, its huge you can't miss it) on the east side of the mall is sun and ski sports, there are tons of groups that meet there on the weekends. If i were you i would just get out there about 8:30 or so and try to hook up with a group out there. Ton's of milage options, there's a great road called "bois d'arc" that is newly paved and very little traffic. The first time i rode out there i was just blown away, its pretty flat, but alot of twisting roads to keep it interesting. You'll see many more roadies than cars out there and everyone's really friendly. Good luck.


----------



## XC Roadee (Apr 1, 2005)

*As another lternative.....*

You could look up The Woodlands Cycling Club, they're more north than NW but it's a short drive and they're a great group. They have regular weekly rides for all paces www.woodlandscycling.org


----------

